# The Springs F31 Feeder Bus



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Can anyone advise where the bus stop is by The Meadows entrance gate 7,2nd road for the F31 bus to Dubai Internet Metro station. 
Is the bus stop walkable from anywhere in the Springs?

Thanks 
Mark


----------

